# Lady`s Gelände-Bike-Videos



## Twinkie (9. August 2010)

Hab grad was EinrÃ¤driges aufgestÃ¶bert und mich echt gewundert wie die das Tempo so klein halten....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JojQPErysvw"]YouTube- âªEinrad Downhill Ladys aus Uri (SUI)â¬â[/nomedia]
.
.
....im SchluÃbild hab ich dann aber die Bremse entdeckt. Trotzdem Hut ab. Looks like FUN!!!


----------



## ghostmoni (9. August 2010)

WOW, ich hab gerade festgestellt: Ich bin so ein Weichei!!! 

Echt, Hut ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (9. August 2010)

Ach watt! Die haben ja auch keinen Neigungswinkel, sondern sind immer schÃ¶n Senkrecht..hihi   

Die hier lassen einen wie Weicheier aussehen....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbAGV1LWzIk"]YouTube- âªPro Women's MTB Downhill Film - SHOOTING STARSâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2010)

Einradeln? Naja... Ganz ehrlich? Nein, ich sag besser nix. ODer doch: Es ist objektiv eine tolle Leistung, auf den Dingern überhaupt voran zu kommen. Und noch besser, die Teile bergab zu bewegen (oder auch bergauf). Aber es sieht trotzdem irgendwie... naja, komisch aus. Noch viel komischer, als eine Lefty. Und ich dachte immer, komischer geht nicht...


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

Ja, es fehlt irgendwie was. Aber ich finde das jetzt nich albern oder so. 

Hier noch ein Motivationsfilmchen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaJBcW7dXTU"]YouTube- âªWhistler Mountain Bike Park with Katrina Strand, Miranda Miller and Rebecca McQueenâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Noxya (10. August 2010)

Hi Mädels

nach längerem nur passivem mitlesen hier im Forum, muss ich nun auch mal etwas sagen.  Gibts eigentlich sowas wie nen Vorstellungsthread hier?

Wow, das letzte Video ist wirklich motivierend. Es sieht bei denen immer so leicht und flowig aus, wenn sie sich den Berg runterstürzen .


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

hey! nee gibts leider nicht. wenn du magst, machste einfach n neuen thread auf.


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2010)

Doch gibs hier, aber der ist irgendwie abgetaucht...

Edit: gefunden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457294


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

hab grad seite eins bis ölf durch geschaut und nix gefunden, außer rubiken wie freeriderinnen und downhillerinnen....hmmm...


----------



## DHJane (12. August 2010)

hab auch noch ein Video;-)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=belOKsG5NVg"]YouTube- TREK Gravity Girls[/nomedia]


----------



## Twinkie (13. August 2010)

ja, sehr sympatisch! 

hier is noch was dirt jumpiges mit tammy donahugh. man beachte das erdhörnchen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZR12tXwZPU"]YouTube- Tammy Donahugh - Girls Rock 2![/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (13. August 2010)

Hier mal was für die Hardtail- und XC-fraktion

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8sUpwaPAE0"]YouTube- National XC Championships 2010 Female Races[/nomedia]


----------



## scylla (13. August 2010)

hmmm, ich kann mir ja nicht helfen, aber irgendwie finde ich die XClerinnen noch viel  mutiger als die DH-Fraktion... mit dem Sattel voll ausgezogen und nur 2-3 cm vom Allerwertesten entfernt in die Downhills gehen


----------



## Nuala (13. August 2010)

mutig mag das ja sein, aber ich finde es irgendwie nicht flowig aus, ziemlich krampfig eher. die könnten soviel mehr spaß haben, wenn die mehr federweg und vorallem niedrigere sättel hätten  ich will damit die leistung überhaupt nicht schmälern, ich würde wahrscheinlich mit einem kreislaufzusammenbruch ins kh kommen, wenn ich auch nur versuchen würde so schnell irgendwo hochzufahren! aber jedem das seine! allerdings finde ich diese wurst-in-pelle-outfits echt hässlich und die kompressionsstrümpfe erst...


----------



## scylla (13. August 2010)

stimmt! es geht doch nix über federweg, platz über dem sattel, und eine gepflegte abfahrt (mit lift in der nähe) 
aber tiefen respekt vor den racern mit ihren unbequemen carbon-flitzern hab ich trotzdem!


----------



## Nuala (13. August 2010)

ich auch! ich würde nicht im traum daran denken, mit so´nem hohen sattel irgendwo runterzubrettern! was meinst du wie das rappelt, wenn man nicht so weit in die knie gehen kann, wenn man nach einem sprung landet, das würde mein rücken schon mal gar nicht mitmachen...


----------



## Twinkie (13. August 2010)

auf jeden fall isses schwierig uphillladys zu finden. ich würde auch gerne mehr davon sehen. 
flowig hin oder her. klar isses abgehackter, wenn man mit 1km/h ne 17% wurzel-steigung hochholpert. aber darum gehts ja eigentlich auch gar nüch.  spass ham die auch...das sieht nur nich so aus. die finden es eben geil zu leiden! 

E. Batty Uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich auch! ich würde nicht im traum daran denken, mit so´nem hohen sattel irgendwo runterzubrettern! was meinst du wie das rappelt, wenn man nicht so weit in die knie gehen kann, wenn man nach einem sprung landet, das würde mein rücken schon mal gar nicht mitmachen...



wenn ich sowas versuche, hab ich hinterher die ganzen Oberschenkel voller grün/lila/blauer "Sattel-Tattoos"


----------



## Twinkie (13. August 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas versuche, hab ich hinterher die ganzen Oberschenkel voller grün/lila/blauer "Sattel-Tattoos"



*lach* ich hab auch grad ein großes, längliches, multicolores davon


----------



## Nuala (13. August 2010)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die den trail in die falsche richtung fahren  nein genug gestichelt, wahnsinn wie die da hoch prescht! ich wüste gar nicht wie man solche wurzelpassagen hochfahren kann ohne mit dem vorderrad hängen zu bleiben... respekt 

@scylla und twinkie: meint ihr so was hier?


----------



## Twinkie (13. August 2010)

aaargh...Du hast gewonnen!


----------



## Twinkie (15. August 2010)

wie wertet ihr das überrollkommando von paola pezzo?

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/110410/


----------



## Nuala (15. August 2010)

total lebensmüde sich ohne protektoren und so hohem sattel diese verblockten dhs runterzustürzen!


----------



## Twinkie (15. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> total lebensmüde sich ohne protektoren und so hohem sattel diese verblockten dhs runterzustürzen!


...und mit hardtail!

habs jetzt mehrere male gesehen und bin zum schluß gekommen, dass die umfallerin mit der pedale aufgesetzt ist....also selba schuld.


----------



## amotion (16. August 2010)

Birgit in Action:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14101309"]Freeride Monte Rosa on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13959134"]Searching Ãtzi on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4789188"]Girl Riding on Vimeo[/ame]

Birgit und Jadranka in der Nase (Leopoldsberg/Wien):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5030999"]Girl Riding 2 on Vimeo[/ame]

LG, Andi


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

sehr geil! dankeee!!! 

das mit dem "hinten rumhüpfen" muß ich näxtes mal beim techniktraining ansprechen!


----------



## Nuala (16. August 2010)

hier mal ein kleiner ausschnitt von "awesome land: women of dirt". mir gefällt´s 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ4vv8cq8ts&feature=related"]YouTube- Awesome Land: Women Of Dirt teaser - Emily Johnston (2)[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmoni (19. August 2010)

Den Film hatte ich mir gekauft, fand ihn aber leider nicht so gut. Ich finde, die Musik passt oft nicht zu den Bildern (ist alles sehr weich gewaschen) und irgendwie fand ich den Film auch "zu aufgesetzt". Keine Ahnung, wie ich das besser beschreiben soll.


----------



## Twinkie (19. August 2010)

@Moni: Zu lasch? Dann schau ma hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pMILmdeIRw"]YouTube- Awesome Land: Women Of Dirt - Lost Scene 2[/nomedia].


----------



## ghostmoni (20. August 2010)

Nein, der Film an sich war nicht zu lasch. Die Musik fand ich zu lasch. Und diese Poserszenen (z.B. mit der Knarre) fand ich halt zu aufgesetzt... Ist aber auch schon ne Zeit her, dass ich den gesehen habe (hab ihn halt direkt gekauft, als er rauskam, gefiel mir nicht und hab ihn dann direkt wieder verkauft...)


----------



## Twinkie (20. August 2010)

knarre????


----------



## ghostmoni (23. August 2010)

Ja, da ist irgendwo ne Szene drin (ich glaube, kurz bevor die mit den kleinen Mopeds durch die Gegend fahren), da schießen die halt... Find ich persönlich eben nicht so gut.


Ich versuch das nochmal anders zu begründen (und das ist einfach nur meine persönliche Meinung über den Film): 

Das was die Damen da fahren ist echt super-klasse und sehr beeindruckend (da könnte ich als totale Angstmemme auch niemals was anderes sagen). 
Aber ich finde die meisten "Vorherszenen", z.B. die ganz am Anfang, mit dem Kickerspiel, die mit dem Bier im Müsli oder die mit dem "hey, ich fahre gerade zufällig in deine Einfahrt, wollen wir nicht biken..." echt zu aufgesetzt. Das ist schlecht auswendig gelernter Text (schlimmer als in 'ner Soap). Ich finde, die Frauen werden damit nicht so gezeigt, wie sie sind, sondern so, wie der Regisseur sie haben will.

Die filmtechnische Umsetzung fand ich auch nicht so gut (vielleicht verwöhnt durch die Collective-Filme, Follow me oder Vast). Oft wird ruckelig gezoomt, die Fahrerinnen sind nur halb drauf oder die Perspektiven sind einfach nicht gut. 

Na gut, über Musikgeschmack lässt sich streiten. Ich fand die Musik an den meisten Stellen einfach nur langweilig.

Ich hatt mich echt gefreut, dass mal einen Film nur mit Frauen rauskommt. Ich finde, es sollte auch viel öfter in den Filmen Bikerinnen auftauchen. Aber die Umsetzung finde ich persönlich eben nicht sehr gelungen.

Lg
Moni


----------



## Twinkie (23. August 2010)

Waffen gehn gar nich....bäää...wird gleich boykottiert. Die bekloppten am**...neneee....

Ist das der Film wo es hier schon ma viele Ausschnitte mit so nerviger Mussikke gab "Look at me on my bike"?

Naja, schlechte Schauspieler gibts genug, da muß ich nich noch Geld ausgeben. Deshalb sammeln wa ja hier..


----------



## Ani (23. August 2010)

hiho
ich hab den film auch und finde ihn, genau wie ghostmoni, eher nicht so toll. die musik finde ich unpassend (ok geschmackssache, aber vermittelt halt keinerlei action), der schnitt ist nicht so doll und dafür das es ja auch ein bisschen doku sein soll sind die infos die man bekommt eher belanglos oder eben so aufgesetzte szenen. 
es müssen ja nicht immer profifilmemacher sein, ich hab hier den film "loose" ein hobbyprojekt eines ruhrpottbikers mit seinen kumpels und das macht einfach spass den zu sehen, auch ohne riesen filmteam und freeridestars! aber women of dirt macht einfach keinen spass zu gucken, er ist über weite teile leider einfach langweilig und ich bin wohl nicht die einzige die das so empfindet. sehr schade, da vom können der fahrerinnen her und vom grundkonzept sicher mehr dring gewesen wäre. die trailer versprechen auf jeden fall mehr als der film hält, leider.


----------



## Twinkie (3. September 2010)

bmx aus finnland 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/30408/

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/61720/


----------



## giftzwerg83w (3. September 2010)

Wooow, das 2. ist mal ne seeehr alternative Art zu fahren :-D Aber das kann man wohl echt nicht mit den großen und schweren machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amotion (13. September 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14909796"]Alpine Dreams on Vimeo[/ame]

Das Material war schon mal da, aber jetzt in einer 3 Minuten Fassung mit Einleitung und Abspann.

Inspiration: Christian Stangl (Skyrunner) 
Man(n) kann sich auch Gipfelerfolge (K2) erträumen, eine Frau war zumindest dort!

Viel Spass, Andi!


----------



## Twinkie (14. September 2010)

aargh...ich hab höhenangst! 

dennoch


----------



## Twinkie (14. September 2010)

Downhill-Training mit Floriane Pugin

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/57200/


----------



## Twinkie (14. September 2010)

Flauschig-Flowig-Bergab in Whistler. Es sieht so still und einfach aus...isses aaaaba nich!
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/98184/


----------



## Sansarah (8. November 2010)

Darcy Turenne & Wade Simmons

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xupkWx_7Wy8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Willingen, Germany[/nomedia]


----------



## Sansarah (8. November 2010)

und noch ein Nettes 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cItSX0h4G-8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Fall Riding - Natural High (HD Quality)[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amotion (18. November 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16780547"]Red-Nose on Vimeo[/ame]

Birgit und Nikolei genießen den Ritt über die herbstlich gefärbte Nase in Wien am Leopoldsberg.

Gegen Nikolei hat es Birgit nicht ganz leicht sich fahrerisch durchzusetzten, macht das aber meiner Meinung sehr gut!

Die Rinne ist übrigens mindestens S3, die Stufe unterhalb S4, das Ende wahrscheinlich auch S3 - im Video schaut's immer so leicht aus!

LG, Andi


----------



## Promontorium (8. Januar 2011)

@ amotion: Größten Respekt für die Fahrkünste von Frau Noha - ich wünschte, ich könnte das auch. Vielleicht im nächsten Leben!

Die Musikauswahl in Verbindung mit dieser 
                    Klangqualität sind hervorragend (Alpine Dreams im besonderen)!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Januar 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @ amotion: Größten Respekt für die Fahrkünste von Frau Noha - ich wünschte, ich...!!!



von mir auch! Ich hätte auch gern Beides... das Bike und die Fahrkünste!


----------



## amotion (24. Januar 2011)

Birgit macht das Beste aus der aktuellen Schneelage und ich war mit der Videocam dabei:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19100001"]feeling good on Vimeo[/ame]

Andi

www.amotion.at


----------



## Twinkie (28. Januar 2011)




----------



## Elmo66 (28. Januar 2011)

Klasse Video und Respekt vor den Fahrkünsten auch von mir... 

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Januar 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/168850/


----------



## Twinkie (10. September 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/206321/


----------



## MelleD (10. September 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/206321/



Mit 16 geht die schon gut ab! Respekt


----------



## HiFi XS (14. September 2011)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut! ja, so soll es sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. November 2012)

Bin zwar keine Lady, will Euch den Women Of Dirt Film in voller Länge jedoch nicht vorenthalten hier


----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2012)

...will ich euch nicht vorenthalten  Im Bikepark Whistler gibt es wohl sehr viele Mädels!


----------



## trailgold (18. Dezember 2012)

Habe hier auf meiner Seite auch ein paar Videos zusammengestellt und der zweite Teil soll auch bald folgen!

http://trailgold.de/?p=62
oder 
www.facebook.com/trailgold

Ich möchte auch bald ein eigenes Videoprojekt starten, falls jemand Lust hat dabei mitzumachen oder gute Locations dafür kennt, dann schreibt mir doch mal nen pn.

Viele Grüße
Stephie


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Oktober 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77502064"]She Does It Right - Gravity Mafia on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 4mate (8. Oktober 2014)

26.09.2014 - Anita und Caroline Gehrig sind angetreten, um den (inoffiziellen) Singletrail-Weltrekord 
von Thomas Frischknecht und Thomas Giger zu knacken. Im Vinschgau haben sie dafür ideals Gelände 
gefunden, den Rest kennt man von vielen Berichten auf Ride.ch. 
Nun ist der TV-Bericht von der Fahrt online:

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9126-zwei-frauen-knacken-singletrail-weltrekord.html






*Singletrail-Rekord: Den Film nachträglich schauen*


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch Anita und Caroline Gehrig!


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2014)

Inspiration für das Wochenende


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Dezember 2014)

Wenn jemand das Facebookzeugs wegkriegen kann ( danke @basti_b,  ).... das Video ist toll!


----------



## basti_b (18. Dezember 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wenn jemand das Facebookzeugs wegkriegen kann.... das Video ist toll!


YouTube Zeugs hin machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

